# Mail Merge - Blank Spaces



## kamccar (Sep 5, 2019)

Hello, 

I am working in a mail merge document, and I need the output to look something like this:

Vacation:

Life Insurance:

Disability:

etc. 

However, the issue is that sometimes the fields are blank, and if they're blank it messes up the spacing. I want the document to ignore any blanks, but also format correctly. I have done research and currently have this:

{MERGEFIELD Vacation \b"
"}{MERGEFIELD Life Insurance \b"
"}{MERGEFIELD Disability \b"
"}

I pressed ALT F9 to do this, and although the spacing now works, if I place the merge field that follows directly after the closing bracket as I have it now, it skips the record of data that comes after the closing bracket when I preview the mail merge. If I put the merge field on a new line (the line after the closing bracket) the data shows up, however the spacing is still off.

I want the document to evenly space each field even if there is no data.

Any help would be SO greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Macropod (Sep 14, 2019)

How is the output supposed to change when 'Life Insurance', for example, is empty, compared to when the same field contains data? Your post so far doesn't give any indication of this. Note also that previews are not a reliable indicator of the final output.


----------

